# Electrical Problems...



## keebler (Feb 4, 2006)

My Driving / Parking Lights wont shut off.... The headlights go up/ Down On/off.....Could it be a relay o in the Lights Control Stick on the Column?

Thanks,
Keeb~


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Most likely the headlight switch itself.


----------



## keebler (Feb 4, 2006)

I replaced the Control stick for the headlights.... What a pain! Success! Thanks for the info!

Keeb~ :cheers:


----------



## keebler (Feb 4, 2006)

Headlights quit working all together now.. I guess the New old switch was bad also.... If anyone has a spare, Ill pay ya for it...

Thanks,
Keeb~


----------

